
Twitter Employees Show Support for Embattled CEO with WeBackJack Hashtag - dsr12
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/webackjack-jack-dorsey-employee-support-elliott-activist
======
Zenst
Employee's showing support for a CEO is a sign of a good CEO IMHO.

Can't say the issues raised would be any better under any other CEO, but it is
clear that employee issues would become an issue under any new CEO.

Does read and makes you wonder if stock manipulation is at play here in veiled
forms by this party buying up Twitter stock.

